# Dragon's Wing Anatomy



## SonoftheSerpent (May 9, 2009)

Okay, so I've run into a slight kink in the design of my fur/scalesona. As someone who needs things to _work_, it's starting to drive me insane. Basically, the problem revolves around a dragon's wing anatomy.

My first thought was to simply tack the wings on through splitting the deltoid into two different muscles and treating the wing as a second arm. That sounded nice until I realized I'd effectively be doubling up the muscles needed to get the wing to move the way I'd want it. Double lats, double traps, double infraspinitus, double teres, etc., etc..... It added a lot of muscle, fast, and there isn't nearly enough real estate to cram it all in.

So, my second solution was to assume dragons had somehow developed a balljoint into their scapula, possibly developing a larger scapula to make more room for the wing muscles to connect to. I thought it was pretty elegant solution at first, but there's no power, and to get the required power to get him up into the air, I'd fall into a similar problem as the first solution: I'd have to add muscles like crazy. Also, because of the joint's positioning, there's a good chance it might dislocate just from having to lift the entire weight of the dragon plus whatever it needs to generate decent lift. If I strengthen the joint connection too much, there's a good chance I'd restrict the rotation the wing might need.

TL;DR: I'm not sure how to get his wings to work, or if its even physically possible, and was wondering if you guys had any ideas on how such a system could feasibly work on an anthro dragon. If nothing comes up, I'll probably force myself to just tack 'em on and call it good.

EDIT: I think I've come up with something.


----------

